# Galaxy nexus freezes while booting, then reboots



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

A few days ago, I installed razor's jellybean rom on my toro galaxy nexus, and it worked great, until yesterday, it got stuck on the "google" screen while booting. I tried wiping and installing a few different roms, and got it eventually to play the boot animation for a few seconds, then freeze, then reboot. I got a logcat of it booting really fast.

```
<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 2% free 10969K/11139K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 2% free 11025K/11139K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11083K/11139K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11141K/11203K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11198K/11267K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11252K/11267K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 1% free 11310K/11331K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11358K/11395K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11409K/11459K, paused 3ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11458K/11523K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 10K, 1% free 11508K/11523K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11556K/11587K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11623K/11651K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11684K/11715K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11744K/11779K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11793K/11843K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11860K/11907K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11909K/11971K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11957K/11971K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 12014K/12035K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 1% free 12113K/12163K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 12199K/12291K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 12283K/12291K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 12371K/12419K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 12455K/12547K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 5K, 1% free 12520K/12547K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): ...preloaded 379 resources in 2508ms.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 22K, 1% free 12550K/12611K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): ...preloaded 31 resources in 30ms.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 10K, 1% free 12544K/12611K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 12542K/12611K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 12542K/12611K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
I/dalvikvm(  117): System server process 183 has been created<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): Accepting command socket connections<br />
E/BatteryService(  183): batteryPresentPath not found<br />
I/sysproc (  183): Entered system_init()<br />
I/sysproc (  183): ServiceManager: 0x17bc940<br />
D/SensorService(  183): nuSensorService starting...<br />
I/MPL-mlsl(  183): inv_serial_open: /dev/mpu<br />
E/	    (  183): hardware/invensense/mlsdk/./mllite/mldl_cfg_mpu.c|inv_mpu_get_slave_config|457 returning 4<br />
E/	    (  183): hardware/invensense/mlsdk/./mllite/compass.c|inv_compass_read_scale|500 returning 4<br />
I/MPL-compass(  183): push compass offsets 5, 5, 255<br />
I/SensorService(  183): GP2A Light sensor<br />
I/SensorService(  183): GP2A Proximity sensor<br />
I/SensorService(  183): BMP180 Pressure sensor<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Gyroscope<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Accelerometer<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Magnetic Field<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Orientation<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Rotation Vector<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Linear Acceleration<br />
I/SensorService(  183): MPL Gravity<br />
I/sysproc (  183): System server: starting Android runtime.<br />
D/SensorService(  183): nuSensorService thread starting...<br />
I/sysproc (  183): System server: starting Android services.<br />
I/sysproc (  183): System server: entering thread pool.<br />
I/SystemServer(  183): Entered the Android system server!<br />
I/SystemServer(  183): Entropy Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  183): Power Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  183): Activity Manager<br />
I/ActivityManager(  183): Memory class: 64<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): GC_CONCURRENT freed 84K, 2% free 12930K/13127K, paused 4ms+3ms<br />
W/UsageStats(  183): Usage stats version changed; dropping<br />
I/SystemServer(  183): Telephony Registry<br />
I/ActivityManager(  183): Enabled StrictMode logging for AThread's Looper<br />
I/SystemServer(  183): Package Manager<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): GC_CONCURRENT freed 347K, 4% free 13033K/13447K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 400K, 5% free 13024K/13639K, paused 38ms<br />
D/StrictMode(  183): No activity manager; failed to Dropbox violation.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): GC_CONCURRENT freed 365K, 5% free 13059K/13639K, paused 4ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): GC_CONCURRENT freed 185K, 3% free 13281K/13639K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): No stopped packages file file; assuming all started<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
I/installd(  121): new connection<br />
I/Installer(  183): connecting...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  203): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 6ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  204): DexOpt: load 4ms, verify+opt 17ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  205): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  206): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  207): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  208): DexOpt: load 4ms, verify+opt 17ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  209): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  210): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  211): DexOpt: load 4ms, verify+opt 3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  212): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  213): DexOpt: load 13ms, verify+opt 46ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  214): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 17ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  215): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 7ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  183): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  216): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 6ms<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  183): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
[email protected]:~$ adb logcat<br />
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main<br />
I/DEBUG   (  114): debuggerd: Jun  3 2012 09:58:46<br />
E/IMGSRV  (  110): :0: SetupuKernel : EDM status value DevVAddr: 0x0F004000 pvLinAddrKM: 0xC89B1000<br />
--------- beginning of /dev/log/system<br />
I/Vold    (  109): Vold 2.1 (the revenge) firing up<br />
E/Vold    (  109): Error reading configuration (No such file or directory)... continuing anyways<br />
I/Netd    (  113): Netd 1.0 starting<br />
I/	    (  118): ServiceManager: 0x95d910<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  117):<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  117): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit <<<<<<<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  117): CheckJNI is OFF<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): SurfaceFlinger is starting<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): SurfaceFlinger's main thread ready to run. Initializing graphics H/W...<br />
D/libEGL  (  116): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  116): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
I/	    (  119): ServiceManager: 0x2b1958<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  119): Loaded primary audio interface from Tuna audio HW HAL (audio)<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  119): Using 'Tuna audio HW HAL' (audio.primary) as the primary audio interface<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  119): Loaded a2dp audio interface from A2DP Audio HW HAL (audio)<br />
I/CameraService(  119): CameraService started (pid=119)<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  119): AudioFlinger's thread 0x2b84d8 ready to run<br />
W/AudioFlinger(  119): Thread AudioOut_1 cannot connect to the power manager service<br />
I/AudioPolicyService(  119): Loaded audio policy from LEGACY Audio Policy HAL (audio_policy)<br />
D/libEGL  (  116): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  116): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): EGL informations:<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): # of configs : 30<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): vendor    : Android<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): version   : 1.4 Android META-EGL<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): extensions: EGL_KHR_image EGL_KHR_image_base EGL_KHR_image_base EGL_KHR_gl_texture_2D_image EGL_KHR_gl_texture_cubemap_image EGL_KHR_gl_renderbuffer_image EGL_KHR_fence_sync EGL_ANDROID_image_native_buffer EGL_ANDROID_image_native_buffer<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): Client API: OpenGL ES<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): EGLSurface: 8-8-8-8, config=0x1<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): OpenGL informations:<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): vendor    : Imagination Technologies<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): renderer  : PowerVR SGX 540<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): version   : OpenGL ES-CM 1.1<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): extensions: GL_OES_byte_coordinates GL_OES_fixed_point GL_OES_single_precision GL_OES_matrix_get GL_OES_read_format GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture GL_OES_point_sprite GL_OES_point_size_array GL_OES_matrix_palette GL_OES_draw_texture GL_OES_query_matrix GL_OES_texture_env_crossbar GL_OES_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_OES_texture_cube_map GL_OES_blend_subtract GL_OES_blend_func_separate GL_OES_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_stencil_wrap GL_OES_extended_matrix_palette GL_OES_framebuffer_object GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8 GL_OES_depth24 GL_OES_stencil8 GL_OES_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_texture GL_OES_mapbuffer GL_OES_EGL_image GL_OES_EGL_image_external GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_OES_required_internalformat GL_IMG_read_format GL_IMG_texture_compression_pvrtc GL_IMG_texture_format_BGRA8888 GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888 GL_OES_egl_sync GL_IMG_vertex_array_object<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 2048<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS = 2048 x 2048<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  116): flags = 00010000<br />
I/ti_hwc  (  116): clone region is set to (0,0) to (720,1280)<br />
I/ti_hwc  (  116): external display changed (state=0, mirror={disabled tform=0deg}, dock={disabled tform=0deg}, tv=0<br />
I/ti_hwc  (  116): omap4_hwc_device_open(rgb_order=1 nv12_only=0)<br />
D/libEGL  (  166): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  166): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  166): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  166): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
I/SamplingProfilerIntegration(  117): Profiling disabled.<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): Preloading classes...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 36K, 91% free 409K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 89% free 473K/4096K, paused 0ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 20K, 88% free 509K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 27K, 87% free 536K/4096K, paused 0ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 15K, 86% free 576K/4096K, paused 0ms+0ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 27K, 86% free 603K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 30K, 85% free 635K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/TextLayoutCache(  117): Using debug level: 0 - Debug Enabled: 0<br />
W/Zygote  (  117): Class not found for preloading: android.media.AudioManager$2<br />
I/dalvikvm(  117): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/lib/libmedia_jni.so)<br />
D/MtpDeviceJNI(  117): register_android_mtp_MtpDevice<br />
I/dalvikvm(  117): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/lib/libmedia_jni.so)<br />
I/dalvikvm(  117): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/lib/libmedia_jni.so)<br />
W/Zygote  (  117): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlClientDispatcher<br />
W/Zygote  (  117): Class not found for preloading: android.media.IRemoteControlClientDispatcher$Stub<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 20K, 84% free 672K/4096K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 216K, 77% free 968K/4096K, paused 5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 44K, 76% free 1023K/4096K, paused 0ms+0ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 27K, 75% free 1052K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 8K, 74% free 1100K/4096K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 23K, 72% free 1166K/4096K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 48K, 65% free 1445K/4096K, paused 4ms+2ms<br />
W/Zygote  (  117): Class not found for preloading: android.text.TextDirectionHeuristics$CharCount<br />
W/Zygote  (  117): Class not found for preloading: android.text.method.WordIterator$1<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 34K, 64% free 1479K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 32K, 64% free 1502K/4096K, paused 0ms+1ms<br />
I/dalvikvm(  117): threadid=1: recursive native library load attempt (/system/lib/libwebcore.so)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): No JNI_OnLoad found in /system/lib/libchromium_net.so 0x0, skipping init<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 26K, 63% free 1550K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
W/Zygote  (  117): Class not found for preloading: android.widget.EdgeGlow<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 25K, 62% free 1579K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 71K, 61% free 1625K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
E/PhonePolicy(  117): Could not preload class for phone policy: com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow$ContextMenuCallback<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 33K, 60% free 1647K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 28K, 60% free 1675K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 26K, 59% free 1706K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 32K, 58% free 1731K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 31K, 58% free 1759K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 71K, 56% free 1815K/4096K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 39K, 56% free 1831K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
I/System  (  117): Loaded time zone names for  in 469ms (466ms in ICU)<br />
I/System  (  117): Loaded time zone names for en_US in 288ms (284ms in ICU)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 325K, 53% free 1941K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 15K, 52% free 2002K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 51K, 51% free 2033K/4096K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 28K, 50% free 2065K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 38K, 50% free 2082K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 32K, 49% free 2104K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): ...preloaded 2297 classes in 2865ms.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 22K, 49% free 2108K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): Preloading resources...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 48% free 2167K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 46% free 2248K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 43% free 2370K/4096K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 41% free 2430K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 40% free 2491K/4096K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 38% free 2553K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 37% free 2615K/4096K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 35% free 2664K/4096K, paused 3ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 34% free 2713K/4096K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 17K, 33% free 2771K/4096K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 31% free 2828K/4096K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 30% free 2890K/4096K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 29% free 2940K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 28% free 2989K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 26% free 3051K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 25% free 3103K/4096K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 23% free 3171K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 22% free 3232K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 20% free 3282K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 19% free 3331K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 18% free 3392K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 16% free 3454K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 15% free 3517K/4096K, paused 0ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 13% free 3566K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 12% free 3615K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 11% free 3670K/4096K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 10% free 3723K/4096K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 8% free 3779K/4096K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 7% free 3838K/4096K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 5% free 3893K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 4% free 3947K/4096K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 3% free 4042K/4163K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4102K/4227K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 3% free 4164K/4291K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 3% free 4225K/4355K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 4% free 4287K/4419K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 4% free 4336K/4483K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4385K/4483K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4434K/4547K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4483K/4611K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 4% free 4532K/4675K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4581K/4675K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4630K/4739K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 3% free 4685K/4803K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4734K/4867K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 2% free 4783K/4867K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 3% free 4833K/4931K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4887K/4995K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4941K/5059K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 3% free 4992K/5123K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 2% free 5046K/5123K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 2% free 5098K/5187K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 9K, 2% free 5237K/5315K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 6K, 2% free 5372K/5443K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 2% free 5440K/5507K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 5527K/5571K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 5592K/5635K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 5646K/5699K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 5714K/5763K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 5863K/5891K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 5915K/5955K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 1% free 5973K/6019K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 6033K/6083K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 6156K/6211K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 6221K/6275K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 2% free 6319K/6403K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 2% free 7420K/7555K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 7491K/7555K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 7554K/7619K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 1% free 7609K/7619K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 7680K/7747K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 7759K/7811K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 7808K/7875K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 7857K/7875K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 7906K/7939K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 1% free 7955K/8003K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 2% free 8641K/8771K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 8822K/8899K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 8896K/8963K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 5K, 2% free 9947K/10051K, paused 3ms+5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 4K, 2% free 10969K/11139K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 2% free 11025K/11139K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11083K/11139K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11141K/11203K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11198K/11267K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11252K/11267K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 1% free 11310K/11331K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11358K/11395K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11409K/11459K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11458K/11523K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 10K, 1% free 11508K/11523K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11556K/11587K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11623K/11651K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11684K/11715K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11744K/11779K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11793K/11843K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 11860K/11907K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 11909K/11971K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 11957K/11971K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 12014K/12035K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3K, 1% free 12113K/12163K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 1% free 12199K/12291K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 12283K/12291K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 12371K/12483K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 12455K/12483K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 5K, 1% free 12520K/12547K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): ...preloaded 379 resources in 2266ms.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 22K, 1% free 12550K/12611K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): ...preloaded 31 resources in 30ms.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 10K, 1% free 12544K/12611K, paused 2ms+1ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1K, 1% free 12542K/12611K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  117): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 1% free 12542K/12611K, paused 1ms+1ms<br />
I/dalvikvm(  117): System server process 182 has been created<br />
I/Zygote  (  117): Accepting command socket connections<br />
E/BatteryService(  182): batteryPresentPath not found<br />
I/sysproc (  182): Entered system_init()<br />
I/sysproc (  182): ServiceManager: 0xeb9b10<br />
D/SensorService(  182): nuSensorService starting...<br />
I/MPL-mlsl(  182): inv_serial_open: /dev/mpu<br />
E/	    (  182): hardware/invensense/mlsdk/./mllite/mldl_cfg_mpu.c|inv_mpu_get_slave_config|457 returning 4<br />
E/	    (  182): hardware/invensense/mlsdk/./mllite/compass.c|inv_compass_read_scale|500 returning 4<br />
I/MPL-compass(  182): push compass offsets 5, 5, 255<br />
I/SensorService(  182): GP2A Light sensor<br />
I/SensorService(  182): GP2A Proximity sensor<br />
I/SensorService(  182): BMP180 Pressure sensor<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Gyroscope<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Accelerometer<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Magnetic Field<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Orientation<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Rotation Vector<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Linear Acceleration<br />
I/SensorService(  182): MPL Gravity<br />
I/sysproc (  182): System server: starting Android runtime.<br />
D/SensorService(  182): nuSensorService thread starting...<br />
I/sysproc (  182): System server: starting Android services.<br />
I/sysproc (  182): System server: entering thread pool.<br />
I/SystemServer(  182): Entered the Android system server!<br />
I/SystemServer(  182): Entropy Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  182): Power Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  182): Activity Manager<br />
I/ActivityManager(  182): Memory class: 64<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): GC_CONCURRENT freed 81K, 2% free 12931K/13127K, paused 2ms+6ms<br />
W/UsageStats(  182): Usage stats version changed; dropping<br />
I/SystemServer(  182): Telephony Registry<br />
I/ActivityManager(  182): Enabled StrictMode logging for AThread's Looper<br />
I/SystemServer(  182): Package Manager<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): GC_CONCURRENT freed 353K, 4% free 13065K/13511K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 455K, 5% free 13026K/13703K, paused 27ms<br />
D/StrictMode(  182): No activity manager; failed to Dropbox violation.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): GC_CONCURRENT freed 347K, 5% free 13086K/13703K, paused 5ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): GC_CONCURRENT freed 172K, 3% free 13321K/13703K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): No stopped packages file file; assuming all started<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
I/installd(  121): new connection<br />
I/Installer(  182): connecting...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  203): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 6ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  204): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 17ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  205): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 10ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  206): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  207): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  208): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 17ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  209): DexOpt: load 4ms, verify+opt 4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  210): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  211): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 4ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  212): DexOpt: load 4ms, verify+opt 3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  213): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 41ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  214): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 16ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  215): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 6ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  182): DexOpt: incorrect opt magic number (0xff ff ff ff)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  216): DexOpt: load 5ms, verify+opt 4ms<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
I/PackageManager(  182): Pruning dalvik file: [email protected]@[email protected]<br />
```
At that point, it froze and rebooted.

I also tried to go back to IMM76K and got the same result, but couldn't get a logcat to work.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

First boot and some random boots on jb can take as long as ten minutes at the google logo before booting. You should have waited.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> First boot and some random boots on jb can take as long as ten minutes at the google logo before booting. You should have waited.


Still dosen't explain why any other roms won't work, even stock imm76k.


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a similar problem. I luckily was able to fix it with a simple restore of my backup. If that doesn't work i recommend doing a factory flash of the stock images from Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Skatedawg said:


> I had a similar problem. I luckily was able to fix it with a simple restore of my backup. If that doesn't work i recommend doing a factory flash of the stock images from Google.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Done & done. Already tried a backup of mine, and tried IMM76K stock images already. Both of them freeze on the bootscreen in the same spot.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> First boot and some random boots on jb can take as long as ten minutes at the google logo before booting. You should have waited.


Just flashed back jellybean and sat on the "google" screen for 15 minutes now... still nothing is happening.


----------



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

i suggest getting into recovery and wiping cache a few times and see if that gets it to boot properly. It happened to me and wiping cache several times (like 3 times) got it to boot for me.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Just flashed back jellybean and sat on the "google" screen for 15 minutes now... still nothing is happening.


Try a different JB rom and see if it boots up. When you tried to install other roms, were they ICS? If so, I'm assuming you did a factory reset right? I had it happen once and all I did was a factory reset then wiped cache and rebooted. It sat on the boot ani for about 10 minutes then booted. AND all my apps were still there in place. It was strange.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/

That is all.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

At this point I would just plug the phone into the ole pc and use your favorite methods to restore the 404 factory image. This will put the entire phone back to stock unrooted. Then simply gain root and install your favorite Rom. Starting from scratch every now and then is never a bad idea. I've flashed ten versions of jb over the past week with no issue. You must have received a bad download our something.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://pastebin.com/
> 
> That is all.


I was going to suggest at least some spoiler tags (if RootzWiki allows them).


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Backed up internal storage (aka /sdcard), then wiped the internal storage and it booted just fine.


----------

